# home made hard cab brackets



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Made these up two days ago to help a young man out East get his hard cab ready.

Thought maybe you guys would like to see it.

BRACKETS

Rob


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

No pic/pics showing.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Click the word "Brackets".

Nice job on the brackets! Your garage looks pretty sweet!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Country Boy.

Rob


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

A true CRAFTSMAN at work, here people! This man could teach us all, a few tricks of the trade. Thank you for posting, sir! Bye


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Your welcome Bulldog.

Rob


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

Nicely done and nicely documented, thanks!


----------

